# Add channel logos to tivoweb Now Showing



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

This tivoweb 1.9.4 module adds logos to the tivoweb Now Showing screen.

Note, you want to get the logos by aerialplug from this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=148724

Here's the contents of the readme:

# Now showing TiVoWeb module with addition of Channel logos
#
# v0.1 12.12.2006 by DD (tivocommunity id = B166ER)
#
This TCL module is by default named zNowShowing. You can rename it but
just make sure that it doesn't start with a zero. It needs to load after
the 00ui.tcl module and they're loaded in alphabetical order by TiVoWeb.

This was tested on TW 1.9.4 only (although further down this thread Simon Mallion has made a TWP1.2.1 compatible version. It may have problems (or may not) with US style digital channels in the form of "10.2" although I have no access
to such channels, so feel free to try it.

Instructions:

Copy the zNowShowing.itcl file to your /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules folder
(I recommend always using binary mode for ftping).

Now you need some logos. There's another hack that lets you load channel logos into your actual TiVo Now Playing screen using the loadlogos.tcl file written by Stuart (sanderton). If you want to avoid having a duplicate set of logos (one for Now Playing on the Tivo and one for Now Showing in Tivoweb) then run the deletelogos.tcl batch file to disassociate the logos with Now Playing if you already have them. Now move the logos to /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images and re-run loadlogos.tcl but use this path for the images to be associated instead.

That's it. After a quick-reload of TiVoWeb you'll see that the standard
User Interface->Now Showing page shows a new Channel column with logos.

If there are any other plugins that make use of the print_nowshowingrow function
they'll also take advantage of this feature, although they'll need their table
header columns expanding by 1 (with a title of channel) for the table cells to
line up.

EDIT: 17th Jan 2006- added a 0.2 version which also has a column in the Now Showing screen for the program Description. It's a choice now whether you want 0.1 (which adds a column for channel logos) or 0.2 which adds a description column to 0.1. My personal preference is 0.2, you don't have to mouse over each Episode link to see the program description.


----------



## mbriody (Mar 30, 2002)

Just tried this - moved all my logos to \var\hack\images but all I get in Now Playing is a list of the icon file names - no icons.

Any ideas?

I also have a couple of subdirectories within e.g. ...\images\itv - could this be upsetting it?

Oh, and I'm running TWP which may be the bigger issue...


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

mbriody said:


> Just tried this - moved all my logos to \var\hack\images but all I get in Now Playing is a list of the icon file names - no icons.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


"move"-ing the files is a bad idea. They need to be where they *were* for the Now Playing inside Tivo. You want to "copy" them to /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images and have no subdirectories. I tried to make it work with them in a subdirectory under images like /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images/logo but it wouldn't fly.


----------



## mbriody (Mar 30, 2002)

b166er said:


> "move"-ing the files is a bad idea. They need to be where they *were* for the Now Playing inside Tivo.


Don't understand your point here. I telnetted in and used 'mv' which effectively does a rename on the directory.

Nothing else uses the logo files so it doesn't matter what folder they are in (?)

I guess it was the subdirectories that stopped it. However I'm not pursuing this because unfortunately I lose too much form the TWP Now Playing sccreen i.e. the episode summaries and the 'View' button.

Now if you could do a TWP version...


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Updated the readme (and the text in the earlier posts) to reflect the true location of the images .... it's /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images

I'd missed out the tivoweb-tcl/ part of the path.

So you'll have this for tivoweb

*/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/zNowShowing.itcl* _ ##### the TCL hack_
*/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images* _ ##### COPY of your logos_

If you've added logos for the Now PLAYING screen in TiVo, you'll still have them wherever you put them.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Screenshot of TiVoWeb Now Showing screen with channel logos:


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Nice, thank you.

Yet another "must have" TiVoWeb module.


----------



## Stradlingp (Sep 11, 2001)

b166er said:


> Updated the readme (and the text in the earlier posts) to reflect the true location of the images .... it's /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images
> 
> I'd missed out the tivoweb-tcl/ part of the path.


Aha! That fixed it. I tried the module when you first released it and got the 'names not images' problem but I didn't have time to chase down the problem.

One thing people might want to try is to 'link' the images from /var/hack/logos into /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images/ so you don't end up with two copies of the logos:-

e.g. if you already have your logos in /var/hack/logos/


```
bash-2.02# cd /var/hack/logos/
bash-2.02# ln * /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images/
```
This worked fine for me.

However, I would suggest other people only try this if they understand all consequences of the Unix/Linux command 'ln'.

Plenty of docs out there on the net


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Stradlingp said:


> One thing people might want to try is to 'link' the images from /var/hack/logos into /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images/ so you don't end up with two copies of the logos:-


Glad it's working for you. I thought of doing that but I wondered whether the other images that were already in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images might cause loadlogos.tcl to generate some errors. When I thought about the size of the logos (809KB for my folder ... not even a megabyte ) I decided the duplication wasn't so bad. It's a good idea though, happy it works


----------



## goodisonboy (Feb 19, 2002)

I will try this when I get home but one thing that does spring to mind is that the 'higuide' module has the logos displaying in the table but doesn't require a seperate copy. It seems to display them out of the mfs. 

Looking at the tcl for higuide it just references the file, e.g BBC-s1-p1.png, they both seem to be using a 'logotableindex' db table it seems.

I don't know itcl but if you look at logos.itcl and higuide.itcl you can see similar code being used

May be a suggestion fo V2?

Thanks for this.. If it works I'll use this as the defaullt, i.e edit all the tcl for the screens that show 'return to nowplaying' , I currently do this for Nowplaying with sort (but I dont use the 'sort')

Cheers


----------



## SimonMallion (May 10, 2004)

With b166er's permission, here is a version modified for use on TiVoWebPlus 1.2.1.

here is a screenshot:









(I am using my own menu BTW)


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Updated first post with details of Simon's TWP version.

Also rewrote the text a little to reflect the fact that you don't need to have two copies of the logos. Simply run deletelogos.tcl on your current logos folder (if you've already added one). This will not delete the logos, it will only disassociate them from the Now Playing TiVo screen. Now move the logos to /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images and re-run loadlogos.tcl using that as the path to the logos. Those logos are now used for both Now Playing (TiVo) and Now Showing (TiVoWeb).

EDIT: 17th Jan 2006- added a 0.2 version which also has a column in the Now Showing screen for the program Description. It's a choice now whether you want 0.1 (which adds a column for channel logos) or 0.2 which adds a description column to 0.1. My personal preference is 0.2, you don't have to mouse over each Episode link to see the program description.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Only just seen this thread but looking forward to giving this a go over the weekend. Always thought it would be nice to have the channel logos in TW as well


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well that worked first time, so there's a shock!  However, I'm not that bothered about seeing the programme synopses. Is it easy to remove them, and how? Thanks.


----------

